
Show HN: TribePulse – Thoughtful team communication for remote companies - yang10pan
https://www.tribepulse.com/
======
yang10pan
We’ve just launched TribePulse - think of it like an internal blog/reddit for
your remote team or company.

The first question we usually get is - how does this complement Slack?

While slack is great for when you need an immediate response, the constant
pings are highly distracting and eliminate many of the benefits of remote
work.

Instead of replicating a real-life office environment, we believe that the
benefits of remote work should be embraced i.e. asynchronous communication.

Not only does async communication give team members in other timezones the
opportunity to voice their opinions, but it gives everyone the chance to
reflect and provide more thought out responses.

Async communication doesn’t necessarily mean less communication, in fact, we
have built “surface” functionality to make sure important conversations get
the attention they deserve.

We believe that by promoting more thoughtful communication, internal knowledge
(along with their context) can be captured and retained so that rework can be
minimised.

If you work remotely or worth with remote team members, we’d love for you to
try out TribePulse and to hear your thoughts!

~~~
yodon
It sounds like something I'd be quite interested in but your site is a
platitude-rich, content-free zone. There isn't even a single screenshot. I
have no idea whether what you built is worth the time it will take for me to
evaluate whether it's actually worth trying. By failing/refusing to put any
actual info on your site, you shift 100% of the
evaluation/assessment/understanding/describing cost onto me, and you do so
before I have any idea of whether I might want what you have. I'm simply not
going to invest many hours trying to understand something you can't be
bothered to explain. Worse, even if I evaluate it and love it, there is
nothing I can point anyone else on my team at to say "we should try this" \-
I'm going to have to spend additional hours taking my own screenshots and
figuring out for myself how to sell and market your product before I can get
buy in from the rest of my stakeholders. Figuring out how to sell your product
into an organization isn't my job, it's yours.

I don't understand why you'd invest so much time building a communication
product and so little time communicating a built product.

~~~
yang10pan
Thank you for the feedback - all very valid points and highly actionable.

We are currently working on revamping our "Product" page and will definitely
be including more product screenshots/recordings to better explain and
demonstrate specific use-cases for TribePulse. We hope you'll have another
look once the new "Product" page is live.

